# Számítógép használata az oktatás terén



## Vinky19 (2007 Április 8)

Sziasztok! 
Ebben a témában szeretném, ha mindenki elmondaná véleményét, vagy legalább is hozzászólna, a számítógép hasznos illetve káros hatásairól az iskolákban, intézményekben, irodákban.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 11)

Vinky19 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Ebben a témában szeretném, ha mindenki elmondaná véleményét, vagy legalább is hozzászólna, a számítógép hasznos illetve káros hatásairól az iskolákban, intézményekben, irodákban.


Tudod valahol azt olvastam, hogy a számítógép hasznos dolog, mert a segítségével meg lehet oldani azokat a problémákat, amik nélküle nem is léteznének.
De komolyabbra fordítva a szót:
Magánvéleményem az, hogy a számítógép olyan mint a telefon, csak több gomb van rajta.
Sokan félnek (féltek) a használatától, mint pl a vezeték nélküli telefonok esetén, de ma már a "szupernagyik" bőszen sms-eznek családtagjaikkal.
Valami hasonló tendencia indult el a számítástechnikában is - csak sokkal visszafogottabban.
Ha a köztudatban beilleszkedne - mondjuk a hűtőgép és a televízió közé, az meggyorsítaná az általános elfogadottságát.
Itt persze nem a 30 és az alatti korosztályra gondolok, hanem az idősebb generációra, azokra, akik még a személyi számítógép megjelenése előtt szülttek.
Az életet le lehet élni persze számítógép és számítástechnika nélkül is (lásd Afrika és Ázsia egyes részeit), de ma azért a fejlettebb társadalmak életéből nem lehet kizárni. Megjegyzem - ha már Ázsia szóba került - ott található a csótány (leánykori nevén inegrált áramkör) gyártás 90-95 %-a. Azon kívül India pl a világ egyik vezető szoftverfejlesztő országává vált. Minő fura kettősség nemde?
Visszakanyarodva az alaptémához:
A mai fiataloknak, ahogy pl. a közlekedési szabályokat, úgy a számítástechnikát is meg kell tanulniuk, csak az a kérdés, hogy melyik részét.
Annak idején a "fehér köpenyes varázslók" rejtett birodalmának számított, kissé el volt misztifikálva. Mág a 90-es évek elején is a DOS korszakban furcsa varázsszavakat (bit,drive,fdisk. fat tábla...stb.) mormoló guruk uralták a terepet. aztán a Window 3.0 megjelenésével kezdődött egy olyasfajta metamorfózis, amely még most is tart.
Talán a személyautókhoz tudnám hasonlítani. Úgy kb. a Lada Samaráig bezárólag az emberek többsége maga javítgatta az autóját - de ha el is romlott komolyabban, az "első faluszéli patkoló kovács" is meg tudta bütykölni a verdát. Aztán a (modernebb) nyugati autók megjelenésével ennek vége lett. A legkisebb problémával is a computeres szakszervízhez kell fordulni.
Ma tehát úgy vezetjük az autónkat, hogy nem tudjuk belül milyen folyamatok zajlanak (Na jó csak nagyjából tudjuk). ettől még persze a kocsink megy, sőt száguld (amíg száguld), de ha leáll...
Ez van a számítástechnikában is.
Én még tanultam (tudom az én bajom) , hogy a számítógép az utasításaid és nem a kívánságaid szerint működik. Csakhogy pl. egy-egy MS Office alkalmazás menüje hátterében az ember általában nem tudja , hogy milyen utasítássorozatok húzódnak meg. Ezért aztán nem akarják/merik/tudják a lehetőségek zömét alkalmazni.
Még a Word 2.0 megjelenése után (ami nem most volt) végeztek egy felmérést és kiderült, hogy a word képességeinek mindössze csupán 10-15%-t használtak még a jól képzett felhasználók is (persze ki is jegyezné meg, pl. hogy az F3 gombhoz négyféle funkció is tartozik attól függően, hogy önállóan, vagy segédbillentyűkkel használjuk).
Szóval ma már egy egy alkalmazásba annyi tudást sűrítenek bele, hogy egy átlagfelhasználó nem tud vele mit kezdeni.
Ami meg az oktatást illeti - ki tudja HELYESEN eldönteni, hogy mit kell megtanulni mindenképp és mi az ami ráér?
Egy biztos: az információs társadalmak korát éljük. Ehhez a számítástechnika ismerete és a számítógép ésszerű használata elengedhetetlen. azonban hol van az ésszerűség határa ezt mindenki másként látja.
Van akinek naoi 20-30 e-mail természetes, más meg azt mondja, hogy ez már függőség (merthogy már nemcsak monitörfüggőség létezik).

Ezt mindenkinek saját magának kell eldöntenie, hogy kizárja - ki tudja-e zárni a számítógépet az életéből és ha beengedi, milyen mélységben tegye azt.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Április 12)

Szia FLAMINGO!
Kezdő programozó létemre, igazolom azt az állításod, hogy a MS Word lehetőségeinek csupán 10-15 %-át használjuk, mivel (és itt jön a lényeg):
A programozók, akik készítenek szoftvereket, akármennyi lehetőséget adhatnak, annyit amennyit nem szégyelnek, pl.: az F3 gomra már én is tudnék adni 1000 parancsot, csak sok munkámba kerülne.

Köszönöm a hozzászólásodat!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 12)

Vinky19 írta:


> Szia FLAMINGO!
> Kezdő *programozó *létemre, igazolom azt az állításod, hogy a MS Word lehetőségeinek csupán 10-15 %-át használjuk, mivel (és itt jön a lényeg):
> A programozók, akik készítenek szoftvereket, akármennyi lehetőséget adhatnak, annyit amennyit nem szégyelnek, pl.: az F3 gomra már én is tudnék adni 1000 parancsot, csak sok munkámba kerülne.
> 
> Köszönöm a hozzászólásodat!


No igen sejtettem, hogy programozgatsz (mivel illedelmesen kitöltötted az adatlapod minden rovatát - nem úgy mint tagtársaink többsége).
Egyébként az F3-t csupán példának hoztam, amelyen jól látszik, hogy (néha talán feleslegesen is) mi mindent zsúfolnak bele egy progiba. 
Ha jól emlékszem (ez talán több, mint 10 éve volt) a Ctrl+F3 funkció magyarázatául azt hozták, hogy ha valaki egy szövegből telefonkönyvet akar csinálni, akkor a neveket ezzel vághatja ki, majd a "nyárs"+F3-al illesztheti be.
Kérdem én ki az aki kész szövegből készít telefonkönyvet?...

Arról meg végképp nem beszélnék, mivel nem ez a fő téma, hogy az un. "moduláris" programozással mennyi minden kerülhetett bele többszörösen egy progiba. Annak aki nem tudná, de esetleg érdekli a moduláris programozás azt jelenti, hogy több programozó blokkokban ír meg egy-egy programrészletet, majd azokat összekapcsolják (ezért áll ma egy komplexebb szoftvercsomag akár több tucat programból - és itt nem pl. arra gondolok, hogy az Office-ben van word, access,excel, powerpoint...stb., hanem arra, hogy ha megnézed a legújabb 2007-es verziót a kb 1 GB mintegy 100 könyvtárra és 5000 (nem elírás ÖTEZER) fájlra oszlik. Ezt ha elosztjuk mondjuk 20-al kb ennyi féle szolgáltatást nyújt az Acces-től az Visio-ig, akkor egy - egyre kb 250 fájl jut. Pedig egy csomó dolgot maga az op.rendszer is megtesz (pl. fontok kezelése).
Tehát szemben a megboldogult DOS korszakkal, amikor legfeljebb a képernyő és a nyomtatásvezérlő volt külön modulban - ma már a minek takarékoskodjunk, van elég memória és tárhely felkiáltással - nem is törekszenek a gazdaságos helykihasználásra, optimalizálásra.
ÉS akkor még nem is szóltam arról, hogy annó (1980-as évek) a ZX 81 - a ZX Spectrum elődje - *1 KB* azaz egy kilobájt memóriával rendelkezett, amire még *sakkprogramot *is írtak (nem is rosszat).
Na mégis eltértem a témától.

Hogy visszakanyarodjak - én akkor látnám jó helyen a számítógépet és a számtech oktatást, ha azokat a feltétlenül szükségs dolgokat tanítanák róluk, ami a kezelésükhöz és nagyjábóli megértésükhöz kell, de azt *közérthetően *és *elérhető áron* tennék.
Hogy én is közérthető legyek: ahhoz, hogy egy mikróhullámú sütőt használni tudjak nem kell elmélyednem a radartechnológiában, nem kell tudnom a magnetron működési elvét, de a mikróhullám élettani hatásait nem árt ismernem, meg azt sem rossz tudni, hogy pl üresen (terhelés nélkül) bekapcsolni sem jelent jót a modernkori álmoskönyvek szerit.
De hozhattam volna a vasalót is példának. Kirchoff és Lenz törvényeinek ismerete nélkül is lehet egy vasalót használni, de egy sérült vezeték akár halálos balesetet is okozhat, míg egy bekapcsolva felejtett meg csinos kis tűzesetet.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Április 12)

Látom szeretsz kibontakozni, ami dicséretes, mert a legtöbben egy-két mondattal illetik az ehhez hasonló témákat. A szoba témája az ami, de ez ne zavarjon ha beugrik egy másik gondolatmenet.  Sőt, örülök is neki, hogy van gondolatod, véleményed. 
Most készítek egy nyelvtan gyakorló szoftvert, de gondban vagyok mindig a mérettel, mert igyekszem a lehető legkisebb helyfoglalású szoftvert készíteni, de kinézetre is adok, ha már ilyenbe vágtam a fejem  
Kipróbáltam, hogy 120 000 példasorra (nem elírás) 5-6 MB-ot venne el, kb 50 témakörre, csak a feladatok. Ide még hozzá kell számolni a megjelentető ablakokat (formokat, -delphi-). Tehát elvileg a biztos 5-6 Mb(külső környezetből bevitt feladatok) + a program vagy mindez egyben. Jelenleg ez a két lehetőség közt gondolkodom, de lehet hogy van jobb is, csak ahhoz több tudás kell


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 12)

Vinky19 írta:


> Látom szeretsz kibontakozni, ami dicséretes, mert a legtöbben egy-két mondattal illetik az ehhez hasonló témákat. A szoba témája az ami, de ez ne zavarjon ha beugrik egy másik gondolatmenet.  Sőt, örülök is neki, hogy van gondolatod, véleményed.
> Most készítek egy nyelvtan gyakorló szoftvert, de gondban vagyok mindig a mérettel, mert igyekszem a lehető legkisebb helyfoglalású szoftvert készíteni, de kinézetre is adok, ha már ilyenbe vágtam a fejem
> Kipróbáltam, hogy 120 000 példasorra (nem elírás) 5-6 MB-ot venne el, kb 50 témakörre, csak a feladatok. Ide még hozzá kell számolni a megjelentető ablakokat (formokat, -delphi-). Tehát elvileg a biztos 5-6 Mb(külső környezetből bevitt feladatok) + a program vagy mindez egyben. Jelenleg ez a két lehetőség közt gondolkodom, de lehet hogy van jobb is, csak ahhoz több tudás kell


Ha megnézed én általában csak néhány témához szólok hozzá, de ott igyekszem alaposan kifejteni az álláspontomat.

A nyelv mindíg is egy speciális területe volt a programozásnak.
Olyasmit kell matematikai szabályoknak és algoritmizilásnak alávetni, ami sok esetben pont a szabálytalanságokra alapul (lásd pl. az angolban az igék múlt idejét).


----------



## tacita1971 (2007 Május 18)

Sziasztok,

én még csak most regiztem ide és rögtön erre a témára bukkantam így nem bírtam ki, hogy ne szóljak hozzá.

szerintem manapság a számítógép elengedhetetlen része lett életünknek, szerencsére. ugyanis rengeteg hasznos információt nyerünk általa, illetve nagyon sok kényelmi szolgáltatást. lehetővé válik, hogy távolra szakadt rokonainkkal, barátainkkal napi szinten, szinte úgy mint élőben, tarthassuk a kapcsolatot, illetve nagyon megkönyíti a tanulást.

most hogy kisbabám lett, látom azt is, hogy milyen nagyon hasznomra van kislányom korai fejlesztésében, olyan dolgokat nyújthatok neki, amire a szüleim még álmukban sem gondolhattak volna.

egyébként az én környezetemben rengeteg nyugdíjas vesz gépet és tanulja meg használni, pont azért, hogy a távolra szakadt gyerekeivel, unokáival tarthassa a kapcsolatot.

szép napot, Réka


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Május 18)

FLAMINGO írta:


> ... aztán a Window 3.0 megjelenésével kezdődött egy olyasfajta metamorfózis, amely még most is tart.


Na igen. A mai "windóz generáció" egy jó részének gondot okoz egy képernyőn nem látható file megnyitása. (PL. ott van a d-n a sajátomban a lomok között: d:\saját\lomok\keresett file.doc)
A jelen lévők mindig kivételek!


----------



## ergono (2007 Július 14)

Ahogy a "DOS" nak úgymond köpenyt adtak és elnevezték Windows-nak nem látják, hogy mi történik mögötte. Sajnos ezt az oldalát nem is tanítják már. Nap mint nap tapasztalom, hogy nagy a tudás, papírok vannak, csak mögötte nincs semmi. Ne keljen semmi olyat csinálni ami macerás mert akkor baj van. Sajnos a mai tananyagokból hiányzik az alapvető ismeret. Már az első nap internetezik a páciens, de ha el kell mentenie valamit egy könyvtárba akkor baj van. Nem érti. Közel 110 partnerem van aki mindennap használ számítógépet. Csúnyát mondok. 20%-uk tud normálisan egy e-mailt elküldeni. Hááát!!!! Könyvtárat meg ehhez hasonlót létrehozni. Nem tippelek. Ők töbnyire a közép korosztályba vannak. Ők akik még nem az anyatejjel kapták a számítógép ismeretet.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Július 14)

ergono írta:


> Ahogy a "DOS" nak úgymond köpenyt adtak és elnevezték Windows-nak nem látják, hogy mi történik mögötte. Sajnos ezt az oldalát nem is tanítják már. Nap mint nap tapasztalom, hogy nagy a tudás, papírok vannak, csak mögötte nincs semmi. Ne keljen semmi olyat csinálni ami macerás mert akkor baj van. Sajnos a mai tananyagokból hiányzik az alapvető ismeret. Már az első nap internetezik a páciens, de ha el kell mentenie valamit egy könyvtárba akkor baj van. Nem érti. Közel 110 partnerem van aki mindennap használ számítógépet. Csúnyát mondok. 20%-uk tud normálisan egy e-mailt elküldeni. Hááát!!!! Könyvtárat meg ehhez hasonlót létrehozni. Nem tippelek. Ők töbnyire a közép korosztályba vannak. Ők akik még nem az anyatejjel kapták a számítógép ismeretet.


Ne bosszankodj! Légy optimista!
Ha a nagyik megtudtak tanulni (kb. 10 év alatt) sms-ezni, akkor előbb-utóbb ez is sikerül.


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Július 15)

System / server engineer, és villamosmernok leven hosszu ideje foglalkozom az IT-val.
Napi sok-sok orat toltok gep elott, es egy atlag user szamara sosem latott dolgokat csinalok szinte egesz nap. 

De ez rendben van így. 

- Hisz miert is kellene tudnia, hogy az email amit nagy sietve a baratnojenek atkuld a sutemeny recepttel, az hogyan jut el a cimzetthez... 
- Vagy a weblapja hogyan kerül a kijelzore... 

Mind mind olyan terulet, ami szinte tabu a home userek vilagaban,


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 21)

*DOS alapismeretek hiánya*

Nekem is az a tapasztalatom, hogy a DOS alapismeretek hiánya sok windows felhasználónál prolémaként jelentkezik. Leggyakrabban akkor érzékelhető ez, amikor az adattárolás strukturájának ismeretére lenne szükség valamilyen egyszerű fájlkeresési feladatnál. Bár a beépített fájlkeresők rendelkezésünkre állnak, de a keresési paraméterek pontos beállítása fontos feltétele a hatékony fájlkeresésnek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Július 21)

lejo írta:


> Nekem is az a tapasztalatom, hogy a DOS alapismeretek hiánya sok windows felhasználónál prolémaként jelentkezik. Leggyakrabban akkor érzékelhető ez, amikor az adattárolás strukturájának ismeretére lenne szükség valamilyen egyszerű fájlkeresési feladatnál. Bár a beépített fájlkeresők rendelkezésünkre állnak, de a keresési paraméterek pontos beállítása fontos feltétele a hatékony fájlkeresésnek.


Szerintem már előbb keletkezik a gond. Az "adattárolás strukturájából" nem csupán a stuktúra és a tárolás, hanem maga az adat fogalma is hiányos, dacára, hogy néha még a bulvársajtó is tele van az "adathalászat" veszélyeit taglaló cikkekkel.
Sokan egyenlőségjelet tesznek az adat, az információ, sőt a hír szavak jelentései közé - holott ez messze nem igaz.
Iide vezet, ha úgy számítógépezünk, ahogy a gépkocsit vezetjük - azaz valamitől valahogy megy - , ha meg elromlik - irány a szervíz.


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Július 21)

lejo írta:


> Nekem is az a tapasztalatom, hogy a DOS alapismeretek hiánya sok windows felhasználónál prolémaként jelentkezik. Leggyakrabban akkor érzékelhető ez, amikor az adattárolás strukturájának ismeretére lenne szükség valamilyen egyszerű fájlkeresési feladatnál. Bár a beépített fájlkeresők rendelkezésünkre állnak, de a keresési paraméterek pontos beállítása fontos feltétele a hatékony fájlkeresésnek.



Egyezem! Az általános iskolában nem tanították, nálunk. Csak a középiskolában kellett egy kevés tudást elsajátítani, bár szerintem többet kellene annál. Próbálkoztam egy olyan tanítási módszert kialakítani, melyben a rétegeződést könnyebben megérthetik, mert általában nem tudják elképzelni, milyen felépítési lehetőségek vannak már a mappák és azokon belül a file-ok kezelésénél. Én egy olyan mesét találtam ki erre, hogy van egy emeletes ház, annak egy bejárata. A bejárat mögött egy folyosó sok szobával, s minden szobába helyezhetünk lépcsőt, stb... Így megértették. Minden emelet egy almappa, s valamelyik almappába egy file (valamelyik szobában egy szék), lehet, hogy hülyeség így magyarázni, de ha máskép nem megy...


----------



## nesszi01 (2007 Szeptember 16)

hello az én személyes tapasztalatom hogy függőséget okoz az arra hajlamosaknál.de viszont régi barátokat ismerősöket lehet találni a neten.


----------



## derive (2007 Szeptember 17)

Üdv!

Egy egyetemen dolgozom, és sok sok problémája akad a felhasználóinknak, annyi hogy a belső fórumunkban külön témát tartunk fent a mulatságosabb eseteknek, de nem oldhatnánk meg a dolgokat számítógép nélkül. Ott az e-mail, az internetes órafelvétel, vizsgajelentkezés, fórumozás, stb. Jó-e rossz-e, nem tudom, mindenesetre elkerülhetetlennek látszik.

Amit én sajnálok hogy mindenki csak windows előképzettséggel jön hozzánk, alig van valaki aki kilát az ikonok és mappák világából, akár a DOS akár a Linux felé, vagy ne adj isten mondjuk egy turbo pascal-nál komolyabb programozási ismeretekkel rendelkezik....


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Szeptember 22)

Középiskolában tanultam programozni, azóta itthon fejlesztem magam Delphiben, sokan mondják, h elavult, de én ezt szeretem. Legjobban az felelne meg nekem, h parancsszóra megcsináljon mindent, de abban nincs verejtékes munka, mert valljuk be, a programozásban az az élmény, amikor felülmúlod önmagad, s rájössz, nini ezt meg tudtam oldani. Nos, ez hiányzik a mai tinikben, nincs kényszerérzetük felülmúlni önmagukat, nekik úgy jó, ahogy van, legjobb esetben szólnak , h kellene változtatni. Nekem ez a tapasztalatom. Máshol, másnak lehet, h más a tapasztalata, osszátok meg.
Üdv


----------



## földönkívüli (2007 Október 20)

Szerintem ha mondjuk az iskolákban /oktatási intézményekben/ a linuxon tanulnának meg az emberek használni a gépet, akkor többet értenének hozzá (lehet, h nem tudnak olyan jól programozni, de legalább nem csak a gombokat nyomogatják, ahogy a windowsban kell). [ráadásul a linux munkára ezerszer jobb mint a windows]


----------



## Markla (2007 Október 20)

földönkívüli írta:


> Szerintem ha mondjuk az iskolákban /oktatási intézményekben/ a linuxon tanulnának meg az emberek használni a gépet, akkor többet értenének hozzá (lehet, h nem tudnak olyan jól programozni, de legalább nem csak a gombokat nyomogatják, ahogy a windowsban kell). [ráadásul a linux munkára ezerszer jobb mint a windows]



Azért azt ne felejtsd el,hogy nem a Linux az elterjedt op. rendszer még itt kishazánkban....


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 20)

A linux egyátalán nem olyan hűdenehéz, ha valaki látott már az életben dos-t  És ne felejtsük el, hogy egyre jobb a linux grafikus felülete...majdnem teljesen olyan már, mint a windows...csak a grafikák miatt talán instabilabb picit


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Október 22)

Markla írta:


> Azért azt ne felejtsd el,hogy nem a Linux az elterjedt op. rendszer még itt kishazánkban....


Vajh miért? (Ez persze költői kérdés. Nekem megvan rá az elméletem)


----------



## anncsur (2007 Október 22)

Sziasztok!Igazság szerint a munkám miatt ülök napi sok-sok órát a gép mellett.Néha nagyon-nagyon utálom!
A gyermekem dixlexiás,dixgráfiás(ha így írják).Neki nagy szüksége van,lenne a számítógépre, a helyes oktatásra,ami persze nem igazán jó szerintem.
A lénye az,hogy ezeknek a gyerekeknek,főleg,hogy jó pár év múlva már csak számítógépen keresztül fog értekezni a tanárokkal,mivel írni nagyon nemtud,vagyis teljesen olvashatatlan.Általában saját maga sem tudja elolvasni!
Hát,akkor talán az igazi oktatás hiányára kéne fektetni a hangsúlyt,mivel nem magától kéne megtanulni amit tud!Mert sokkal jobban ért az internethez mint én 32 éves fejjel.De,hát az ember mindig tanul,mégha saját gyermekétől is!kiss


----------



## derive (2007 Október 23)

Jut eszembe kicsit offtopic, de van olyan Mo.-n hogy LOK http://www.lok.hu/ Linux az Oktatásban konferencia ( minden évben ) ami a főként a linux használatáról szól, elsősorban a középiskolákban;


----------



## pattika24 (2007 Október 25)

Sziasztok! Még csak most regisztráltam, de rögtön ebbe a témába "csöppentem". Informatika tanár vagyok, jelenleg gyes-en. Általános iskolában tanítok, ahol csak heti 1 órában taníthatunk informatikát. Én próbáltam az alapoktól kezdeni (pl. számítástechnika-történet, hardver, adattárolás), és lépcsőzetesen felépíteni a tananyagot. Tehát kb. 2 évente tértünk vissza egyes témákra, pl. szövegszerkesztés, és kicsit többet tanultunk meg belőle. Tapasztalatom sajnos az, hogy a gyermekeket csak a játék-lehetőségével, és az internetezés-lehetőségével lehet motiválni. És egyre kevesebbet hajlandók tanulni, otthon nem gyakorolnak, pedig anélkül nem megy. Volt olyan tanítványom, aki napi 5-6 órát ült számítógép előtt, és természetesen játszott. Ezzel csak azt akarom mondani, hogy nagyon nehéz a tanár dolga, mert a gyermekeket nem érdeklik az alapok. Pedig csak biztos alapra lehet(ne) építeni.
Hogy hasznos-e az oktatásban a számítógéphasználat? Ez függ a tanártól is! Az aktív tanárok nagy része a "középkorúakhoz" tartozik, akik nemigen tudnak számítógépet használni, így a tanításba se igen tudják bevonni a gépet. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy egy számítógépes órára felkészülni nekik több órába telik! De talán középiskolában, vagy egyetemen már hasznosabb lehet a számítógép bevonása az oktatásba.
Természetesen ott vannak az oktatóprogramok, minden korosztály számára, minden szinten. Ezekkel csak az a baj, hogy a gyerekek nemigen használják, és talán középiskolában jutnak el odáig, hogy milyen sokat tanulhatnának belőle. Pedig már egész kicsi kortól vannak képességfejlesztő, készségfejlesztő programok, például a dixlexiás gyerekek részére is. Áruk elég borsos...
Szóval az én véleményem az, hogy jó lehet az oktatásban a számítógép, ha mind a tanár, mind a gyerek úgy állnak hozzá, hogy "ez hű de jó lesz".


----------



## delta12 (2008 Március 31)

Sziasztok. én is jelenleg pedagógusnak tanulok és szerintem az oktatás fontos része lessz a jövőben a számítógép. Én például jobban szeretem a linuxot, mert az jobban megmozgassa az embert+ jó oktatást segitő programok vannak egyes változataiban, csak kár, hogy főleg matekből vannak progik Miért nincsenek földrajzból! Ha esetleg tud valaki ijen programot szóljon. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Vinky19 (2008 Április 1)

Sziasztok!
Én sokat használom a számítógépet, mert már a lételeme az életemnek. Én tanítónak készülök, s annyit már most megtapasztaltam, hogy le lehet kötni a kis nebulók figyelmét, csak tudni kell, mivel (persze ez nem azt jelenti, hogy a tananyagot mellőzni kell). Sokuk szívesen ügyeskedik számítógépen. Pl. házi feladatra vagy csoportmunkára fellehet adni egy rövidke beszámoló elkészítését wordben, ha már tudják kezelni a wordod és az internetet, mert így nem is nagyon veszik észre, de az általuk megkedvelt internet segítségével tanulnak.

Ám a számítógépet nem lehet minden órán használni, mert szerintem az túl digitális blabla lenne a diáknak is, s a tanárnak sincs két párhuzamos élete ehhez. De az olyan órákat, ahol képanyag is lenne, és netán animáció a jobb megértés érdekében, nagyon ajánlott egy kis plusz munka a tanár részéről.


----------



## gkildi (2008 Július 16)

*Számítógép tanítási órákon*

Általános oskolában tanítok 10-14 éves gyerekeket. Iskolánk igazgatója elvárja, hogy minden tantárgy tanításához használjunk számítógépet is. Van előnye is, hátránya is.
Kezdetben nagyon érdekes volt a gyerekeknek. Gyakorlatilag játszva tanultak. Mindenki a maga tempójában haladhatott, így egyszerűen lehetett differenciálva feladatokat kiosztani.
Manapság már minden gyereknek van otthon számítógépe, így az újdonság varázsa megszünt. Egyre inkább csak a kicsiknek érdekes így az oktatás, a nagyobbak unják, a számítógép szemálytelensége helyett inkább a tanár egyéni magyarázatára kíváncsiak - minden tanár a teljes egyéniségével tanít.
A tanár háta mögött felugráló játékablakok..
Én a tábla-kréta híve vagyok. A számítógépet az oktatóprogramokkal együtt meghagynám otthoni gyakorláshoz,illetev a differenciált oktatáshoz.


----------



## bugimen (2008 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!
Az én véleményem is az, hogy a számítógép nagyon hasznos lehet az oktatásban, ha megfelelően használják. Példaként felhoznám a matematikát. Rengeteg matematikai szoftver található, köztük jó pár ingyenes is, amelyekkel feldobható, érdekesebbé tehető az óra. A különféle fogalmak könnyebb megértését is segíthetik, például a függvények, egyenletek, geometria, stb. területén.
Ennek persze feltételei vannak. Először is számítógép, illetve projektor kell a terembe. Ilyet láttam már jó néhány helyen. Másodszor pedig a tanárnak plusz felkészülést igényel megtanulni a program használatát, illetve a megfelelő témakörbe beilleszteni azt.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 21)

Kicsit árnyalnám a kérdést. Hatékonyan és hosszútávon (elsőstől a diplomáig) a számítógép internet eléréssel ér valamit.
Nem mindegy, hogy kiosztok valamit, vagy beszabadulok egy végtelen nagy könytvtárba....
Aki pedig nem tudja lekötni a diákjait, szg. nélkül legfeljebb amőbázni fognak...


----------



## BartXXX (2008 Szeptember 29)

Informatkus hallgató vagyok, ezelött a szar elött ekll görnyednem elég sokat. De ha tehetem sportolok, futok,túrázok,sátrazok...bulizok és így kiegyenlítem. Szóval igen is leehtne PC az iskolákban, és digitálistábla, de több spor is kéne akkor!


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 30)

Kellemetlen lehet, de lényeg,a 20 már megvan, a két nap meg majd csak leketyeg.


----------



## snandi (2008 December 3)

Üdvözlet a fórumozóknak. ( a Vajdaságiaknak külön ). A számítógép és az internet nyújtotta lehetőségek engem is rabul ejtettek. (Különben nem is lennék most itt) Szükség van az alapoktól tanítani az számítógép ismereteket. Én önszorgalomból tanultam meg azt amit ma tudok ezen a téren. (Azért mert érdekelt). Az angolt is magánúton tanultam. Az iskolában németet tanultunk. (Minél több nyelvet tud valaki annál jobb). A szerb nyelv viszont a környezet nyelve. ( Sok filmet néztem szerb felirattal ). Visszatérve a számítógéphez. A tudásnak különböző fokozatai vannak. Attól függően kinek mire van szüksége, a tudás elérhető. Az iskolákban a jó tanárok pedig csak segíthetik a tanulókat. ( Mán akit érdekel a tanulás és tudás vágya ...) Az hogy ki mikor kezdi a számítógépet használni szintén nem korhatáros. Csak neki kell vágni és próbálkozni. Segítséget pedig nem szégyen kérni.


----------



## vitalspark (2008 December 4)

Szerintem unix, ás assmebly programozással kellene kezdeni a tanulást!


----------



## Pali_58 (2008 December 25)

Hasznos dolog a számítástechnika az oktatásban, de csak ha céltudatosan használják.

Műszaki és informatikai ismereteket tanítok egy délvidéki általános iskolában. Ha jól tudom, ez megfelel a Secondary school kategóriának az USA-ban, de talán Kanadában is.

Az 5., 6. osztályban, 7., és 8. osztályban ebből legtöbb 20 órát használjuk a számítógépeket. Az alapokra tanítom tanulómat.

A MS Windows operatív rendszert használjuk.
Itt az a tapasztalatom, hogy minden további oktató program csak fizetős, ezért elérhetetlen, hiszen iskolánknak nincs erre pénze. Ha lenne, akkor is van egy másik lehetőség, a GNU/Linux operatív rendszer, mely ingyenes, és van már itt is sok oktató alkalmazás.

Ami kell, az az oktató program, olyan, ami érdekes a gyermekeknek!

Otthon, saját szerveremen futtatok egy távoktató rendszert, a Moodle -t.

Erre teszek föl mostanában tanfolyamokat a BRL-CAD rendszerről. Egy Neumann János nevű versenyre készítenék föl tanulókat, s az idő kevés arra, hogy csak az iskolában hetente egyszer foglalkozzunk ezzel a témával.

A Moodle rendszer szerintem kiváló. Kurzusok, feladatok, tesztek, időhöz kötve, stb. léteznek rajta, s a jó pedagógusnak ki kell ezeket a lehetőségeket használnia!

Egyenlőre ennyit a témához..


----------



## johnsy (2009 Január 11)

Vitalsparkkal vitatkoznék, szerintem nem unix vagy assmebly programozással kellene kezdeni a tanulást. 10 éves gyerekek (már tanulhatják) nem értik a gépi kódolást. Nekik Logo nyelv kell!


----------



## johnsy (2009 Január 11)

Pali_58-tól kérdezném, hogy a Moodle rendszer használatához kell-e saját szerver és hogy milyen mélységű ismeretekre van szükség a működtetéséhez? Pedagógus vagyok és szeretném ezt a lehetőséget kihasználni, hogy jó legyek...... 

johnsy


----------



## Pali_58 (2009 Január 11)

*A Moodle távoktatató rendszer*



johnsy írta:


> Pali_58-tól kérdezném, hogy a Moodle rendszer használatához kell-e saját szerver és hogy milyen mélységű ismeretekre van szükség a működtetéséhez? Pedagógus vagyok és szeretném ezt a lehetőséget kihasználni, hogy jó legyek......
> 
> johnsy



Azt hiszem, csak úgy föltelepíthető akár egy Windows XP, vagy más Windows rendszerre is: http://download.moodle.org/windows/

http://moodle.org

Az enyém itthon egy Debian GNU/Linux szerverre van föltelepítve, melyen fut egy apache web szerver is.

A működtetéséhez nem kell különleges ismeret. Én magam tanulom, hogyan használjam ki tanfolyamok indításához.

Éppen most készítettem el egy tanfolyamot, hat témával, s mindegyikhez feladatot, s tesztet. Egy versenyre készíteném föl tanulómat, de téli szünet lévén, az iskola szünetelt, s gondoltam, itt jól jöhet a távoktatás, ahol a tanulóm otthonról, az Interneten át tanulhat.

A tanfolyam témáihoz rendeltem fórumokat, csevegő szobákat.

Ettől sokkal többet is tehettem volna, ha lett volna időm. Sokféle a lehetőség.

A tananyagot új weboldalak megszerkesztésével vittem föl a Moodle szerveremre, de van más lehetőség is.

A Moodle egy sor tananyagforrás használatát támogatja, így szinte minden internetes tartalmat beilleszthetünk kurzusainkba.

Szöveges oldal, HTML-oldal, Állományok és weboldalak, Könyvtár, IMS-csomagok <http://www.imsglobal.org/content/packaging/index.html>, Címkék.

Örülök, hogy érdeklődsz a Moodle iránt!


----------



## johnsy (2009 Január 19)

*moodle*

Tehát kell egy webserver, ami a Moodle csomag része.
Ehhez kell tárhely. (ingyenes)
A weboldalakat egy külön weblapszerkesztővel kell elkészíteni, vagy a Moodle-on belül van "valamilyen progi"?
Mi lesz az oldalam címe (tárhelyszolgáltató adja?) [mit ajánlotok?], hogyan érhetik el a tanulók? (azonosítás?)

Johnsy


----------



## Pali_58 (2009 Január 19)

johnsy írta:


> Tehát kell egy webserver, ami a Moodle csomag része.
> Ehhez kell tárhely. (ingyenes)
> A weboldalakat egy külön weblapszerkesztővel kell elkészíteni, vagy a Moodle-on belül van "valamilyen progi"?
> Mi lesz az oldalam címe (tárhelyszolgáltató adja?) [mit ajánlotok?], hogyan érhetik el a tanulók? (azonosítás?)
> ...


A weboldalakat a Moodle-on belül, a Tananyag hozzáadása legördülő menüből választhatod ki. Ebben a legördülő menüben van a többi lehetőség is, amelyekkel új tananyag adható egy tanfolyamról.

A Moodle-on belül szerkesztheted a weboldalakat, kétféleképpen:


Wysiwyg módon,
HTML forráskódban.
A Moodle oldalad címét Te adhatod majd meg, a Moodle Beállítás / Adminisztratív oldalán.

Többféle azonosítás létezik.
Én az Önregisztráció e-mail alapján lehetőséget választottam Moodle rendszeremhez, de van több lehetőség ennél. Ezzel a tanuló saját maga jelentkezik föl egy-egy tanfolyamra, s nekem, mint a Moodle rendszerem adminisztrátorának meg kell erősítenem az adott tanuló fölhasználói számláját (account)!


----------



## johnsy (2009 Február 1)

*moodle*

Köszönöm az infókat, most jön a puding próbája......
Ha elakadok, remélem számíthatok a segítségetekre!

Johnsy


----------



## Pali_58 (2009 Február 2)

johnsy írta:


> Köszönöm az infókat, most jön a puding próbája......
> Ha elakadok, remélem számíthatok a segítségetekre!
> 
> Johnsy


Természetesen!
Ha tudok, akkor segítek Neked.


----------



## Johnny234 (2009 Március 4)

Szerintem hasznosabb lenne, ha az oktatásban "free" szofvereket helyeznék előtérbe. Egyrészt jókora összegeket lehetne megspórolni, ha a szokásos fizetős szoftverek helyett ingyeneseket használnának, amik egyébként ugyanolyan használhatóak, mint fizetős társaik, másrészt ha például Windows helyett Linux lenne a gépeken, elkerülhetetlen lenne a tanulóknak, hogy legalább némi alapvető információjuk legyen arról, hogy nem csak kattingatni lehet, hanem terminálban parancsokat kiadni.


----------



## Smicii (2009 Március 4)

A névelők talán helytállóak, egyébként gratulálok, állandó tag lettél, tölthetsz.


----------



## Pál_58 (2009 Augusztus 22)

Johnny234 írta:


> Szerintem hasznosabb lenne, ha az oktatásban "free" szofvereket helyeznék előtérbe. Egyrészt jókora összegeket lehetne megspórolni, ha a szokásos fizetős szoftverek helyett ingyeneseket használnának, amik egyébként ugyanolyan használhatóak, mint fizetős társaik, másrészt ha például Windows helyett Linux lenne a gépeken, elkerülhetetlen lenne a tanulóknak, hogy legalább némi alapvető információjuk legyen arról, hogy nem csak kattingatni lehet, hanem terminálban parancsokat kiadni.


Én is nagyon szeretném, ha a szabad szoftvereket elterjedtebben használnák az iskolában!
A szabad szoftverekből összeállított operatív rendszerek közül a Debian GNU/Linux rendszert kedvelem a leginkább. Sokrétű, sokféle alkalmazás telepíthető rá a csomagkezelőjével. Létezik a Debian Edu projekt is, ami kimondottan az oktatásra összpontosít.
http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEdu
Magyarországon léteznek iskolák, ahol a GNU rendszereket használják. 
Évente megrendezik a Linux az oktatásban című konferenciát.
http://www.lok.hu/


----------



## Pete_VIDI (2009 Szeptember 3)

ergono írta:


> Ahogy a "DOS" nak úgymond köpenyt adtak és elnevezték Windows-nak nem látják, hogy mi történik mögötte. Sajnos ezt az oldalát nem is tanítják már. Nap mint nap tapasztalom, hogy nagy a tudás, papírok vannak, csak mögötte nincs semmi. Ne keljen semmi olyat csinálni ami macerás mert akkor baj van. Sajnos a mai tananyagokból hiányzik az alapvető ismeret. Már az első nap internetezik a páciens, de ha el kell mentenie valamit egy könyvtárba akkor baj van. Nem érti. Közel 110 partnerem van aki mindennap használ számítógépet. Csúnyát mondok. 20%-uk tud normálisan egy e-mailt elküldeni. Hááát!!!! Könyvtárat meg ehhez hasonlót létrehozni. Nem tippelek. Ők töbnyire a közép korosztályba vannak. Ők akik még nem az anyatejjel kapták a számítógép ismeretet.


 
Szia

Nem kötekedésképpen, de szakközepekben info szakon még mindig úgy indul a dolog hogy dos és csak utána windows. persze tanáron is múlik. A volt iskolámban például van egy kisebb gépterem (kb 20 pc) ahol még dos van a gépeken + windows 3.11 . Nem selejtezték le őket anno hanem berendeztek erre egy termet. Persze, nem szakirányon egyből a windows-hoz esik oda a páciens és a tanárok sem nagyon erőltetik a dos témát. Elmondják aztán ennyi. 

Ami számomra meglepő hogy a tanárok közül csak az "értelmiségieket" nem érdekli mi zajlik a háttérben, a "Látom ha megnyomom ezt a gombot akkor ez történik, DE MIÉRT?" kérdést felteszik olyanok is akik a korukból kifolyólag valószínűleg már nem lesznek programozók és rendszertervezők. És most én kérdezem Tőletek: vajh miért érdekli az 50+ kémia/matek/pü tanárt hogy mi zajlik a háttérben?


----------



## Pete_VIDI (2009 Szeptember 3)

Johnny234 írta:


> Szerintem hasznosabb lenne, ha az oktatásban "free" szofvereket helyeznék előtérbe. Egyrészt jókora összegeket lehetne megspórolni, ha a szokásos fizetős szoftverek helyett ingyeneseket használnának, amik egyébként ugyanolyan használhatóak, mint fizetős társaik, másrészt ha például Windows helyett Linux lenne a gépeken, elkerülhetetlen lenne a tanulóknak, hogy legalább némi alapvető információjuk legyen arról, hogy nem csak kattingatni lehet, hanem terminálban parancsokat kiadni.


 
:grin: Én informatikusként SEM tudtam mit kezdeni a SUSE Linux-szal. Mondjuk lehet hogy nem saját kútfőből kellene megpróbálni, de 
1. Windows mellé nem teszek Linux-ot, minek? 
2. Ha valami nem egyértelmű egy oprendszerben az nem jó.
3. De lehet hogy csak én vagyok totálisan kétbalkezes.


----------



## eszement (2009 Szeptember 12)

Mindenképpen tanítani kéne és kell is, a szabad szoftvereket, mert az a jövő, a windowshoz bárki ért felhasználói szinten, viszont aki megtanul bsd-n, linuxon..stb-n az a windowsban is el fog bologulni, vannak eléggé hasonló megoldások benne.Én használok windowst, mac os x-et egyszerreés alkalmanként linuxot is, anélkül, hogy informatikai képesítésem lenne


----------



## zentimon (2009 Szeptember 26)

Sajnos a mai fiatalok többet ülnek a gép előtt, mint kellene, ahelyett, hogy barátkoznának, játszanának egymással... nem lesz ennek jó vége


----------



## aviance (2009 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok!

Én speciel nem támogatom, hogy a diákok nagy része már kézzel sem tud levelet írni. Volt olyan osztálytársam, aki már akkor notebookkal jegyzetelt.
Sok embernél hallottam már, hogy 10-12éve nem írt kézzel levelet. Tul képpen nevezhetnénk akkor ezeket az embereket motorikusan analfabétának, nem? Elhiszem, hogy szebb, meg jobb géppel pötyögni egy levelet, de lassan már egy doksit se fogunk tudni kitölteni az orvosnál vagy a bankban vagy máshol. Nem szabadna ennyire a gépre támaszkodni. Az meg egyenesen gáz, hogy be akarják már vezetni az elsős diákoknál is.
Amennyire jó, annyira káros is.
Ez az én véleményem, meg lehet érte kövezni.


----------



## pattilala (2009 Október 13)

Sziasztok!
Kezdő vagyok a területen (mármint itt nálatok), az számítógép használatával kapcsolatban azonban van némi tapasztalatom (lévén 2 kiskorú gyermekünk van). Én vallom, hogy nagyban megkönnyíti a mindennapi életünket, de a szülő felelőssége óriási (mit, mikor és mennyit enged). Távol lakunk a mamáktól, így velük is számítógép segítségével tartjuk a kapcsolatot, nem beszélve Angliában élő tesómról. Szóval én örülök, hogy használhatom! Hát ennyi.
Jó pihenést mindenkinek!


----------



## vemecz (2009 Október 15)

Sziasztok!

És ez még csak a kezdet hiszen a fejlődő országokban, világban minden csak az emberi kényelmet szolgálja és lehet hogy a jövő technológiája az lesz hogy gondolatunkkal irányíthatunk mindent így már a számítógépbe pötyögés is elmarad. Mindamellett paradoxon az egész hiszen kommunikációs technológiák fejlődéséről beszélünk miközben a legfontosabb kommunikációs csatornákat az emberi beszédet és az írást, olvasást visszaszorítjuk az életünkben továbbá a fejletlen országokban még mindig óriási az írás és olvasás tudatlanok száma de már lehet hogy van mobiljuk..... Én még nem vagyok szülő nem irigyellek titeket, hiszen nehéz megtalálni az egyensúlyt az arany közép utat.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 16)

Sziasztok

Az a kérdésem, ha szeretnék letölteni pl rapid-ról akkor ha rákattintok a linkre kijön olyan kocka benne 3 lefelé mutató nyíl Talán flashgeth legalábbis ez jön ki ha rákattintok asszem a jobb egérgombbal ha a ballal egy nagy ablak ahol látszik hogy mit töltenék le de nem tölt vagy nem találom inkább nem tölt régen rákattintottam a rapidlinkre aztán jött a kisablak ment és kész most meg nem tudok tölteni mit kell ezzel csinálni hogy töltsön ha valakinek van tanácsa kérem segítsen de úgy mint egy retardáltnak mert épp bekapcsolom a gépet addig önnálóan is eljutok:lol: ps: ráadásul ez a nyíl nemcsak a jobb alsó sarokban virít hanem kevésbé szinesen de a monitor közepén is bárhol járok közben....


----------



## cyber19 (2009 November 21)

Szia

Kicsit zavaros volt amit írtál, de ha zavar a három nyíl, akkor kattints rá jobb gombbal és zárd be. Ez a flashget kis "dobozkája" ha jól emlékszem elég belehúzni a linket és elindul a töltés. Évek óta nem használom már. Ha azt akarod hogy őgy tudj letölteni mint azelőtt, akkor egyszerűen kapcsold ki a flashgetet.

Üdv.


----------



## AyameKAKK (2010 Január 11)

sziasztok.ha a kompjuterral a gyermek fejlődését segítjük,akkor napi 1-2óra (amíg képes figyelni,öszpontosítani)pl.ovisok,alsósok.de a középiskolába már nélkülözhetetlen,hiszen a beszámolókhoz,házidolgozatokhoz az információkat a neten lehet megtalálni.sőt olyan is van hogy a tanár email-ba küldi a leckét,tananyagot,mert itt Szerbiába magyar nyelven nem igazán vannak szakkönyvek.Gyógyszerész szakra jár a nagyobbik,a kicsi ötödikes,de az ismerősök gyerekei is szeretnek hozzánk jönni kompizni,de erőszakos,lövöldözős stb játékokat nem adok nekik.helyette mini ovis(tavasz,nyár,ősz,tél,hangyácska stb)az ovisoknak feladatlapokat nyomtatok ki.a kb 12 évesek a manóangolt használják.sajnos a manónémetet még nem sikerült letöltenem.véleményem szerint ha ésszerüen használjuk a számítógépet és ez mellett a mozgásról se feledkezünk meg,hóemberépítés,szép időbe labdázások a füves udvaron.sokszor 5-6 gyerek is játszik nálunk.és én örülök nekik


----------



## Ogad (2011 Március 4)

A mai gyerekek már ebbe születnek bele. Fiam 7 éves, de már legalább 2-3 éve elkezdte használni a számítógépet, konzolokat, TV-t, DVD-t. Sosem titltottam el, nem féltettem tőle az eszközöket, de figyeltem mikor mit néz az interneten és mivel játszik, hogy használja őket. Szerencsére nála még a játékok is pozítiv hatással voltak, mire suliba ment, elég sok betűt ismert, koránál fejlettebb matematikai tudása volt. Nem beszélve az angol tudásáról, ebből is a szövegértésére, még ha nem is tudja mindig mit jelent... :-D


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 20)

Sziasztok! Nem tudom,hogy jó helyen kérdezem-e de nem tudok windows7 re windows vista-t telepiteini...... Azt irja ki hogy nincs elég hely.. pedig mindent letöröltem.a win 7 et is újratelepitettem és azért kell a win vista mert nagyon régi a gép és nehezen megy rajta a win z.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 20)

Lord Voldemort írta:


> Sziasztok! Nem tudom,hogy jó helyen kérdezem-e de nem tudok windows7 re windows vista-t telepiteini...... Azt irja ki hogy nincs elég hely.. pedig mindent letöröltem.a win 7 et is újratelepitettem és azért kell a win vista mert nagyon régi a gép és nehezen megy rajta a win z.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (2016 December 20)

Lord Voldemort írta:


> Sziasztok! Nem tudom,hogy jó helyen kérdezem-e de nem tudok windows7 re windows vista-t telepiteini...... Azt irja ki hogy nincs elég hely.. pedig mindent letöröltem.a win 7 et is újratelepitettem és azért kell a win vista mert nagyon régi a gép és nehezen megy rajta a win z.


a végén win 7 akart lenni...


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 December 20)

Lord Voldemort írta:


> Sziasztok! Nem tudom,hogy jó helyen kérdezem-e de nem tudok windows7 re windows vista-t telepiteini...... Azt irja ki hogy nincs elég hely.. pedig mindent letöröltem.a win 7 et is újratelepitettem és azért kell a win vista mert nagyon régi a gép és nehezen megy rajta a win z.



Mr. "tudodki,
Probaltam irni egy "szemelyes uzenetet", amiben kerdeseim is lettek volna a geppel kapcsolatban es hogy elmagyarazzam, mi lehet a megoldas akkor, ha a szamitogepnek "sok" valamelyik verzioja a Windows 7-nek, de a letiltas okan ez megtenni nem tudtam.... sajnalom... :-(
Udv: _Pandora's Box_


----------

